# Your V's fav treats??



## Tika V (Jan 30, 2013)

Whats your V's favorite healthy treats. Banana and kibble stuffed kongs are a hit at my house. Along with dried liver treats and really anything else she can con my wife or me to give her with that puppy dog face of hers.lol.. I happen to love ice cream.. Yep and Tika does too now lol.. she would do back flips if she knew how for just one lick lol.. prob not the healthest treat though.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Probably the pups favorite "Healthy" treat, is the "Texas Hold-um" freeze dried Lamb lung. I have also found beef lung, which is in larger pieced. They Love it. As for the all time favorite ( but probably not as healthy) are hoofs. The dogs go nuts! will chew on them until there is nothing left but two halves of the hoof, and the four little bones. (they are messy, and they STINK)


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

His absolute favorite is anything raw.
(Raw) chicken feet, meaty bones, chicken backs, liver...
He loves fruit too
Banana, apple (especially), kiwi, strawberry, pretty much any fruit.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Sweet potato "chewies" that I make in the dehydrator. She LOVES anything to do with a sweet potato. When the dehydrator comes out, she does a happy dance and then checks on it regularly.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have to say homemade liver treats.
I have quit making them because June finds the smell of them intoxicating.
She can think of nothing else but them, as soon as she smells them baking in the oven. Then follows me around rooing, in hopes of just one treat more all day long. I can send her to her place, but as soon as she is released its back to trying to figure out a way to get another liver treat. She will go through all the tricks she knows and then run to the kitchen.
The treat that mine get most often are carrots. While not a high value treat they still like them.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Our boy Tucker hasn't met a treat he doesn't like. 
His favorites are pepperoni, freeze dried chicken liver and bananas. He also likes apples, green beans, carrots and eggs. He hears the microwave going and assumes I am making him scrambled eggs. He will run into the kitchen and sit down next to me with his tail going crazy. It's rather funny especially when I'm not making eggs since he then gives me the, huh? Wheres my eggs dad? Face


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Unsure, but I'm watching this thread. He is only a puppy but doesn't have an interest in Peanut Butter. How is that even possible? More for me I guess.

We have tried dog biscuits, carrots and other typical things but nothing makes him go nuts. He eats them, but doesn't go crazy. Which is making training more difficult since the treats don't help hold his interest. I can see him doing the calculations in his head. "Is that treat really worth a sit?"


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

> He eats them, but doesn't go crazy. Which is making training more difficult since the treats don't help hold his interest. I can see him doing the calculations in his head. "Is that treat really worth a sit?"


I have noticed freeze dried chicken liver and pepperoni are like crack for puppy's. You might try on of those. 
We get the chicken liver at persmart for like 7 bucks.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Daul77 said:


> I have noticed freeze dried chicken liver and pepperoni are like crack for puppy's. You might try on of those.
> We get the chicken liver at persmart for like 7 bucks.


For the record, if I find Dudley in the corner free-basing this stuff in a few months... I will hunt you down. ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Kong Ziggys are Dharma's favorite. We had soo much trouble giving her anything new when she was younger. Too much digestive upset.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh isn't all that into food so treats that I have found that he likes, Ziwi Peaks and Fruitables.


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I would have to say homemade liver treats.
> I have quit making them because June finds the smell of them intoxicating.
> She can think of nothing else but them, as soon as she smells them baking in the oven. Then follows me around rooing, in hopes of just one treat more all day long. I can send her to her place, but as soon as she is released its back to trying to figure out a way to get another liver treat. She will go through all the tricks she knows and then run to the kitchen.
> The treat that mine get most often are carrots. While not a high value treat they still like them.


How do you make homemade liver treats ?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Preheat oven to 350.
I just put 1 lb. beef liver, and 2 eggs in the blender. Blend until smooth.
Pour into a bowl, add flour and stir until it makes a thick mixture. It should be a little thicker than cake batter would be. I line a baking pan with either non stick foil, or foil and spray with pam. Pour the mixture on to the foil covered baking pan. The thickness can be any where from 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick. 
I just bake it until it looks done, but you can do the tooth pick test on it.
I would guess 15 to 30 minutes depending on the thickness. I just realized I never really timed it, I just go by looks.
Let it cool for a few minutes and then remove from pan, but leave foil under it.
Take a pizza cutter, and slice into small treat size. 
.
I place a few on the counter in a baggie, and the rest in the fridge. When I was making large batches of it I would freeze some for later.
I'm sure you can substitute chicken liver, but I've always used beef.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Carrots, jerky and eggs are Dex's favs! He'll lick at PB, but it's not his favorite either.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

4 PIKE - home made jerky - deer elk or beef - a batch 4 him (with a splash of teriaky) & a batch 4 me - VVIN_VVIN LOL


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Your home made treats sound wonderful! I just bought a dehydrator to start making my own jerky treats, I must be careful with Mr. Fergy though, when I fed him Liver, he had a disgusting desire to eat his poop... so I quit giving him those rich treats all together. We have not had any allergenic reaction to anything yet, but I tend to stick to meaty treats and stay away from the biscuts and cookies. So far so good! They really LOVE their bones!!
Above all else, They will chew bones for hours, then swap, and chew again. Makes me so happy!!


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Preheat oven to 350.
> I just put 1 lb. beef liver, and 2 eggs in the blender. Blend until smooth.
> Pour into a bowl, add flour and stir until it makes a thick mixture. It should be a little thicker than cake batter would be. I line a baking pan with either non stick foil, or foil and spray with pam. Pour the mixture on to the foil covered baking pan. The thickness can be any where from 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick.
> I just bake it until it looks done, but you can do the tooth pick test on it.
> ...


TexasRed, Thanks for your homemade treats!! They were a BIG HIT!! My two little dogs were crawling up my legs trying to get more! ;D My Vs know they have to remain calm if they want any treats but after they tasted it - then they go ballistic LOL. I went with chicken liver since the store was out of beef liver. I plan to get to different store tomorrow. Anyways, it took about 20mins to bake. Thx again for sharing!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So glad they enjoyed it.
Just something about fresh cooked liver that dogs can't seem to get enough of.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Anything meat, muscle or organ. I slice, flash boil then dehydrate. Then save the boil water and put in kibble at meal time. I also make dehydrated fruits and sweet potatoes. I think they love crunching on the dry sweet potatoes.

Eddiemoto - you might just try praise during training if the pup isn't interested in treats. That's how my female works.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby absolutely loves fish food, when I feed the fish she nudges my hand till I give her a few flakes.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Where do I start...

High Value: LOVES raw meat. When I'm handling it in the kitchen Lazlo goes nuts for it. Will do anything for an offcut. He also loves bacon, cheese, popcorn. He got his mouth on homemade caramelised popcorn that i'd made once... not the healthiest, but he loves it! 

Lower value: peanut butter, cottage cheese, eggs, pretty much anything that I'm eating...


----------



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

Darcy - our 10week old V also loves fish food and goes round trying to lick up any spillages round the tank. But she also loves all doggy fish treats and food!


----------

